# USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals March 1-3



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Summit R/C Raceway is holding the USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals March 1st -3rd

35$ for first entry and 15$ for the second

Classes: 
USVTA 
17.5 1/12 scale Blinky
USGT
17.5 stock spec Touring Car
Traxxas Rally

Friday 12pm-10pm: open practice

Saturday: open at 8am heats start at 1pm

Sunday: open at 8am racing at 11AM

Saturday is 3 qualifiers

Sunday is 1 qualifier and mains, triple A mains for VTA

Great prizes from our sponsors and trophies!

Check out flyer for details. Please feel free to print flyer and mail it in to allow us to get people into the system and get an accurate head count.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

View attachment Summit VTA.pdf


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

the usgt class...what tires will yall run...solaris or the hpi x's


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

Hpi


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*racing*

a few of us from MRCR will be there for USVTA and USGT that i know.
most likely some 1/12 guys will show up and possibly 17.5 rubber ?

Mike


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like a few of our oval guys are putting cars together for this event. Lets see if they can remember to turn right.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

I think a few from Indy will be there as well. 

Scott and myself for sure. You'll like us, we're mere mid-packers at "Slots".

Maybe we'll drag some real competition up for you as well.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish I could make this one...but its scheduled the wrong weekend for me...Ive got another race to attend


----------



## anr211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hardesty said:


> Sounds like a few of our oval guys are putting cars together for this event. Lets see if they can remember to turn right.


The lefthanders are going down!:tongue:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Just to clear any confusion for classes, here is the breakdown.

VTA: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

USGT: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

Traxxas Rally: Box stock and ran on 50% mode.

17.5 Stock spec TC: ESC: No-Timing ESC (Roar Approved)
Motor: 17.5 (Roar Approved)
Battery: 2s Lipo (Roar Approved)
Minimum Weight: 1380g
Minimum Ride Height: 5mm

17.5 1/12 Scale: ESC: No-Timing ESC (Roar Approved)
Motor: 17.5 (Roar Approved)
Battery: 1s Lipo (Roar Approved)
Minimum Weight: 730g
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm

please feel to pm me with any questions.


I will have hotel info in the weeks to come.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is a little action from our A-Main. We had a D Main 2 weeks ago and entries are starting to roll in. This is shaping up to be a great turnout.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HMsd1p0KKiU#!


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Me and Mr Franklin will be making the trip up from Indy for this event. Looks like VTA and 1/12 scale for us.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it held here every year or does it change from year to year???


----------



## anr211 (Jul 27, 2012)

We had another turnout of 20 plus vta cars friday night. This is going to be a great event.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Another great night of racing! Over 70 entries! Here's a link to to the VTA A-Main video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVFd2INZN9M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't wait.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Prizes are rolling in. This is what AE has sent. We still have many more to come.








[/IMG]


----------



## big_dave_man (Jul 12, 2010)

My new VTA body. Run it now or save it for the Nats?


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

big_dave_man said:


> My new VTA body. Run it now or save it for the Nats?]


That's just evil. Car will be invisible at speed.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Come on Dave! a camaro? Bring back the cuda


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

nice Dave! Looks fast!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*sign ups*

Are you taking sign ups for this race yet ? At a minimum all the MRCR guys that were there friday will be back.

Mike


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, please feel free to send your sign up in anytime. We take around 90 people.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

How do you do that?


----------



## anr211 (Jul 27, 2012)

xtreme said:


> Come on Dave! a camaro? Bring back the cuda


I keep trying to tell you guys that the bowtie makes vta cars go faster. I think Dave is buying in.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

anr211 said:


> I keep trying to tell you guys that the bowtie makes vta cars go faster. I think Dave is buying in.


Than I'll stick to the B! Lol


----------



## big_dave_man (Jul 12, 2010)

anr211 said:


> I keep trying to tell you guys that the bowtie makes vta cars go faster. I think Dave is buying in.


My car is fast. It just needs a better driver. :tongue:


----------



## PBRman (Apr 21, 2010)

big_dave_man said:


> My car is fast. It just needs a better driver. :tongue:


Same story here!!!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Hardesty said:


> Yes, please feel free to send your sign up in anytime. We take around 90 people.


where do we do that at??


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

You can print out the flyer and mail it in. No payment is required. Pay when you get here. Flyer is 1st post on this thread.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Hardesty said:


> You can print out the flyer and mail it in. No payment is required. Pay when you get here. Flyer is 1st post on this thread.


thanks!! sure will do


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't forget interiors will be required for VTA cars that weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikel33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

looks like 3-4 of us from Harbor Hobbies are going to be able to come down. Looking forward to coming back down and racing with you guys again.

michael.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

wallyworld said:


> Don't forget interiors will be required for VTA cars that weekend. :thumbsup:


The HPI drivers aren't in stock anywhere.


----------



## big_dave_man (Jul 12, 2010)

crispy said:


> The HPI drivers aren't in stock anywhere.


Summit Raceway Hobby Shop has them.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

crispy said:


> The HPI drivers aren't in stock anywhere.


They are at Summit because me and Frankin got ours last weekend. They come as a two pack. Got mine glued in Monday night. So I'm ready to go.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Waltss2k said:


> They are at Summit because me and Frankin got ours last weekend. They come as a two pack. Got mine glued in Monday night. So I'm ready to go.


Great. Bring me back a pack when you go up Friday. I'm good for it.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

*Hotel*

Coming over from Indpls, any recommendations for a motel?


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

As am I. What is the estimation on what time racing will end on Saturday? I need to figure out if I'm driving back and forth to Noblesville or staying up North and hitting the ... umm... bars...


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*USVTA nats*

Looks like 6 coming from MRCR. That makes 10 entries from our group.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

big_dave_man said:


> Summit Raceway Hobby Shop has them.


Circling back to this. Can one order these and will the hobby shop ship? Or if I pre-pay will they hold one for me until the big event. Since these are not in stock at the usual internet sources, I will not be able to get them anywhere else...


----------



## big_dave_man (Jul 12, 2010)

crispy said:


> Circling back to this. Can one order these and will the hobby shop ship? Or if I pre-pay will they hold one for me until the big event. Since these are not in stock at the usual internet sources, I will not be able to get them anywhere else...


Either or is fine. PM me your number and I'll call you tomorrow evening.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the hotel info.

No blocked rooms. Most of these are around 50 per night.

I would probably recommend Red Roof Inn.

Hotels
Red Roof Inn 260-484-8641
Knights Inn 260-484-2669
Best Inns 260-483-0091
Clarion Hotel 260-484-7711
Econo Lodge 260-484-6262
Travel Inn 260-484-6764
Motel 6 260-482-3972
Valu Lodge 260-482-4511

Entries are rolling in and looks as if we will have a great turnout!


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

I will try and get weekend schedule up sometime this week.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the Hotel info :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm staying at the Red Roof inn.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Waltss2k said:


> I'm staying at the Red Roof inn.


After doing a little research Red Roof Inn has the best reviews. Looks like they will get my money also :thumbsup:


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Hows the head count looking?
So far I know guys are coming from Indy, Mrcr, Harbor Hobbies, Toledo , Columbus and Detroit areas.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Great offer!
If you are registered for the scale nationals in Chicago here is another reason to come to Summit for our USVTA carpet nats. Eric Whiteside of Harbor Hobbies has offered a Champions Provisional.
The winner of Ft Wanyes Summit raceway USVTA nats and the KOR race March 9 will be sent into the first round A sort for the scale nats in April! 
Thats a pretty cool offer! So come to Summit show us what you got and get a jump start on the next race.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

*Silly rules related question*

Got my driver figures installed so I'm good there. But in going over the USVTA rules again to make sure I'm 100% legal, I see the rule about numbers on the doors, hood and deck lid.

For some silly reason I didn't put a number on my new Javelin body's deck lid.

Is this rule enforced?


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow great question? Three out of four sounds ok to me. But at Nashville it was enforced even if you had to run to Menards to buy mailbox stickers! Lol
Jeremy what's the call?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

we have plenty of sticker in stock, so no worries there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

2013 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals

Track Address:

Summit R/C Raceway
1421 Goshen Ave.
Ft. Wayne, IN 46808
http://summitrcraceway.com/

Hotel Info:

Red Roof Inn 260-484-8641
Knights Inn 260-484-2669
Best Inns 260-483-0091
Clarion Hotel 260-484-7711
Econo Lodge 260-484-6262
Travel Inn 260-484-6764
Motel 6 260-482-3972
Valu Lodge 260-482-4511

Friday, March 1st

12:00pm door open
12:00pm - 9:00pm Open Practice /possibility for controlled if needed

Saturday, March 2nd 

8:00 - 10:00am Open Practice 

Controlled Practice Round 1 
10:00 - 10:30am VTA
10:30 – 11:00am USGT
11:00 - 11:15am Rally Car
11:15 – 11:35am 12th Scale
11:35 - 11:55am 17.5 TC

Controlled Practice Round 2 
11:55 - 12:25pm VTA
12:25 - 12:55pm USGT
12:55 - 1:10pm Rally Car
1:10 – 1:30pm 12th Scale
1:30 - 1:50pm 17.5 TC

1:50pm Drivers Meeting 

2:00 pm Qualifying Round 1 - Round 1 and 2 will be run back to back. 
4:00 pm (Approx.) Qualifying Round 2 (Resort After) 
There will be a 30 minute break before round 3 starts. 
6:00 pm (Approx.) Qualifying Round 3 (Resort After) 
7:45 pm (Approx.) End of Qualifying - 60 Minutes of Open Practice then the track will close 

Sunday, March 3rd

8:00am Doors Open 
8:00 - 9:00am Open Practice 

Practice Round 
9:00 - 9:20am VTA
9:20 - 9:40am USGT 
9:40 – 9:50am Rally Car
9:50 - 10:05am 12th Scale 
10:05 - 10:20am 17.5 TC

10:30am Qualifying Round 4 

1:00pm Mains 

Awards to follow.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm ready to put some VTA down.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Trophies and prizes are in for this weekend! Lets see who's going to be the champ.








[/IMG]


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

There will also be a small number of local 1/12th scalers so any of you VTA guys have one bring it along.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

The hotels listed previously are off I69 exit 109. There are also some nicer and higher priced ones at exit 111. 

Courtyard by Marriott
Fairfield
Halls Guesthouse
with IHOP and Cracker Barrel and others next door.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

it's suppose to snow and have freezing rain here for the next couple of days. everyone be careful driving on 69. that road sucks when it even thinks about snowing.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm running VTA and 1/12 scale.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

We already have quite a few 1/12 scale entries.

Should be a great turnout.


----------



## Matt P. (Nov 17, 2011)

The Ol' ball and chain has given me the green light to visit Ft. Wayne for some USGT action. I'm guessing it's not sold out or anything is it? I've never been to Summit, but have heard great things from fellow racers at Indy RC. 

I know at some big events we are allowed to reserve a pit spot on the practice day (in this case Friday afternoon). Will this be allowed? Just thinking we could all keep the same spot all weekend. No biggie if not, just thought I would ask.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes Matt. That is case. Once your in your spot, its yours for the weekend.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Wish I could make it up Friday to get a spot. I guess I'll have to see what's left on Saturday morning.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I would like to suggest if anyone has chairs or table they can bring we have some good areas availible to set up for extra pit spots.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I will be bringing mine.


----------



## Matt P. (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys, does the shop at Summit have lead weights in stock? I painted up a new body for this weekend, and apparently it is significantly lighter than my old one. I'm going to have to add weight to the car.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes. We have two different brands to chose from.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*Results - USVTA INDOOR CARPET NATIONALS*

Here are the results from the USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals

Results HERE


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals

A-Main 1st Michael Larson, 2nd Jeremy Hardesty, 3rd Anthony Reed, 4th Dan Cook, 5th Mark Miller, 6th Mike Hardin, 7th Walt Arthur, 8th Richard DeVroeg, 9th Zac Donathen, 10th Larry Gross








[/IMG]

VTA A-Main Top 3. Champion Michael Larson, 2nd Jeremy Hardesty, 3rd Anthony Reed 








[/IMG]

VTA B-Main Winner Adam Russell








[/IMG]

VTA C-Main Winner Mike Mitchell








[/IMG]

VTA D-Main Winner Gary Crispin








[/IMG]

Rally Car Winners

1st Mark Miller, 2nd Mike Foulk, 3rd Aaron King








[/IMG]

17.5 1/12 Scale winners

1st Lee Harp, 2nd Ron Ferguson, 3rd Walt Arthur








[/IMG]

17.5 Touring Car Winners

1st Michael Jones, 2nd Michael Larson, 3rd Andy Liu








[/IMG]




Thanks again to all those who attended. Hope to see you all in the near future!


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

USGT A-Main Winners

1st RJ Whiteside, 2nd David Franklin, 3rd Mike Hardin








[/IMG]


----------

